# DMAE and Coffee



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Is it bad to mix these two?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I quit drinking coffee because I read every single website about DP saying dont drink any caffine


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh no I drink coffee and take DMAE as well. Without coffee I cant function becase the medication I take makes me sleepy.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

For me I couldn't handle caffiene until I started taking DMAE. Somehow I think Dmae decrease the sensitivity to it. Come to think of it, I need to research that I want to know the connection.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Please do Tom and let us know maybe thats why we are not improving.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> For me I couldn't handle caffiene until I started taking DMAE. Somehow I think Dmae decrease the sensitivity to it. Come to think of it, I need to research that I want to know the connection.


Funny, DMAE gives me anxiety. Coffee does nothing. Have always been able to drink a triple latte and then take a nap.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

It's my 3rd day taking DMAE (jarrow's) and I still don't feel any different.

Is it a coincidence that I got my DR a week after taking a choline supplement?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

theoneandonly said:


> It's my 3rd day taking DMAE (jarrow's) and I still don't feel any different.
> 
> Is it a coincidence that I got my DR a week after taking a choline supplement?


What was the reason for starting choline supplementation?

What else was going on in your life at this time?


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> What was the reason for starting choline supplementation?
> 
> What else was going on in your life at this time?


I wrote this a while back which pretty much explains what was going on that led to my DR: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/25148-pineal-gland-and-dp/page__p__216083__fromsearch__1#entry216083

but to make a long story short, I was taking an iodine and choline supplement to help reduce anxiety because I have social anxiety, then one day I was hit with DR.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

theoneandonly said:


> I wrote this a while back which pretty much explains what was going on that led to my DR: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/25148-pineal-gland-and-dp/page__p__216083__fromsearch__1#entry216083
> 
> but to make a long story short, I was taking an iodine and choline supplement to help reduce anxiety because I have social anxiety, then one day I was hit with DR.


It would seem anxiety is your core issues (as you have said). If your doses of supplements were modest, they should have no bad effect. In general, taking supplements is helpful if you need them or do nothing when you don't need them. It is prolonged mega-dosing that can cause problems.

Your initial reaction to the iodine is curious. Right now we have entered a phase where iodine in large doses is being hailed as a miracle cure for everything. Historically, iodine is mainly used by the thyroid and taking some is healthy. Increased thyroid production is stimulating and can cause anxiety. Perhaps a simple blood test showing TSH, T3 and T4 might be revealing/helpful. Again, iodine is a _trace_ mineral.

But focusing on how to manage your anxiety is most important. Since your neurologist *thinks I have a mild form of epilepsy*, treating it from this angle may be helpful. If you don't wish to try benzos or a mild anti-seizure like Gabapentin, you may wish to try the nutritional supplement GABA.

Have you tried other supplements or medications?


----------



## Patrick Petitjean (Mar 11, 2011)

I never heard of iodine to help alleviate anxiety or calm the mind. Anyhow, iodine is a trace mineral which would only be needed as a supplement if you have problems associated with your thyroid. Too much iodine can cause adverse reactions of the thyroid such as hyperthyroidism and hypothyroidism. This feeling of "cognitive impairment" can be linked to your thyroid as it is one of the symptoms of thyroid disorders. I can relate to you as I was in college as well and began to notice problems regarding my memory as though I was unable to keep focus, no awareness, could not think or anything. I am still plagued with such problems but it started when I supplemented with a natural herb which contained choline, selenium and other support for the immune system. Unfortunately, I decided to take antibiotics within a short period of time and later, found out that it was extremely harmful to take the two. Ever since, I have been severely impaired. I was panicking from the get go but the doctors ignored my complaints and I have slowly lost touch with reality.

I would recommend:

Blood test to test for thyroid antibodies as well as TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) levels.

If TSH comes back over 2.5, this may be quite fine, but request a T4 and T3 test anyhow, even if you have to pay for it yourself!

If TSH is normal, but hypothyroid symptoms are pronounced, some doctors rely on a TRH test - thyrotrophic releasing hormone. This is a very important test for those who are suffering from hypothyroidism, but tests come back in the normal ranges.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> I never heard of iodine to help alleviate anxiety or calm the mind. Anyhow, iodine is a trace mineral which would only be needed as a supplement if you have problems associated with your thyroid. Too much iodine can cause adverse reactions of the thyroid such as hyperthyroidism and hypothyroidism. This feeling of "cognitive impairment" can be linked to your thyroid as it is one of the symptoms of thyroid disorders. I can relate to you as I was in college as well and began to notice problems regarding my memory as though I was unable to keep focus, no awareness, could not think or anything. I am still plagued with such problems but it started when I supplemented with a *natural herb which contained choline, selenium and other support for the immune system. Unfortunately, I decided to take antibiotics* within a short period of time and later, found out that it was extremely harmful to take the two. Ever since, I have been severely impaired. I was panicking from the get go but the doctors ignored my complaints and I have slowly lost touch with reality.
> 
> I would recommend:
> 
> ...


From what I remember, I had a cold and took Advil along with the choline. Could this have caused the problem?


----------



## Patrick Petitjean (Mar 11, 2011)

It's quite possible. Did you engage in physical exercise? I'm not familiar with Advil but could you tell me what the purpose of the OTC medication is for?

During a cold or fever, the bodies immune system is working hard to fight off the unwanted intruder. When you introduce something new, the body has a hard time distinguishing what is helpful and harmful. It may have attacked anything to do with your acetylcholine levels (receptors, precursors, etc.). This could explain the sudden "brain fog" you can to notice. What are other symptoms which you noticed since taking these supplements last? Body temperature, irritability, easily distracted by stimuli, etc?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

theoneandonly said:


> The thing with that is that I've been tested for nearly everything. I was tested for my thyroid twice and the results came back normal. I have a hard time believing that anxiety is causing it because I've been just as stressed as I am now before in my life, and I've never had this feeling.
> 
> Will taking an anti-seizure medication be harmful if I don't have the epilepsy? I've tried taking DMAE, theanine, St. John's Wort, fish oil, and multivitamins. I am thinking about getting tyrosine and inositol now though.
> 
> From what I remember, I had a cold and took Advil along with the choline. Could this have caused the problem?


It is unlikely that Ibuprofen would cause such a problem unless you have a significant allergy to it.

*Will taking an anti-seizure medication be harmful if I don't have the epilepsy?*

Most anti-seizure medication is also anti-anxiety. High anxiety is high brain activity. So are seizures.

If you look at benzos, most are anti-seizure meds.

I mentioned Gabapentin because it is very mild (compared to some hard-hitting epilepsy drugs) and is passes through kidney (not hard on liver). If you try the nutritional supplement GABA, it is a nice test. Gabapentin is like a very stong version of GABA.

Gabapentin is used off-label for anxiety, depression, pain relief, and all sorts of non-seizure things.

As for harm using medications, not treating chronic anxiety is also harmful. And there is a quality of life issue to consider. Did your neurologist recommend anything to take?


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> It is unlikely that Ibuprofen would cause such a problem unless you have a significant allergy to it.
> 
> *Will taking an anti-seizure medication be harmful if I don't have the epilepsy?*
> 
> ...


He told me to get back on the SSRI but I really don't want to because it doesn't really help and only leaves me with unnecessary side effects.

I just went out and bought tyrosine, but should I return it and get GABA instead?


----------



## Patrick Petitjean (Mar 11, 2011)

Instead of SSRI's, you should consider taking 5-htp along with L-Tyrosine in the mornings. Also, consider Chamomile Tea which increases serotonin and is a mild sedative. Drink a cup before bed to see if it helps calm your mind. If not, drink it first in the morning. Green Tea is also a good choice for raising L-Theanine which helps with GABA formation. Valerian Root works like a charm when it comes to sedating the body and calming the mind. You can combine it with melatonin if you are unable to fall asleep. I recommend that you take the 5-htp and L-tyrosine daily, together, 20 minutes before breakfast, until at least a month. You will see areas of improvement and should consider taking them until the bottles run out. They may not help with symptoms you're experiencing, but they'll benefit you in other area's.

How is your sleep? Do you fall asleep easily? How many hours of sleep do you get? Do you wake up refreshed and ready to move on with the day?


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Patrick Petitjean said:


> Instead of SSRI's, you should consider taking 5-htp along with L-Tyrosine in the mornings. Also, consider Chamomile Tea which increases serotonin and is a mild sedative. Drink a cup before bed to see if it helps calm your mind. If not, drink it first in the morning. Green Tea is also a good choice for raising L-Theanine which helps with GABA formation. Valerian Root works like a charm when it comes to sedating the body and calming the mind. You can combine it with melatonin if you are unable to fall asleep. I recommend that you take the 5-htp and L-tyrosine daily, together, 20 minutes before breakfast, until at least a month. You will see areas of improvement and should consider taking them until the bottles run out. They may not help with symptoms you're experiencing, but they'll benefit you in other area's.
> 
> How is your sleep? Do you fall asleep easily? How many hours of sleep do you get? Do you wake up refreshed and ready to move on with the day?


i don' think i'm doing too good on sleep. i almost always wake up in the middle of the night for a few minutes, then go back to sleep. i'll wake up in the morning some days feeling like i haven't slept at all, but then on some mornings i'll wake up feeling just a little bit okay. almost always i'll end up crashing around noon and feel really lazy and tired.

so is the gaba not necessary for me? i took some today (with a multivitamin) and i started to get very anxious and stressed, then i started to flush and i've just been depressed ever since.


----------



## Patrick Petitjean (Mar 11, 2011)

theoneandonly said:


> i don' think i'm doing too good on sleep. i almost always wake up in the middle of the night for a few minutes, then go back to sleep. i'll wake up in the morning some days feeling like i haven't slept at all, but then on some mornings i'll wake up feeling just a little bit okay. almost always i'll end up crashing around noon and feel really lazy and tired.
> 
> so is the gaba not necessary for me? i took some today (with a multivitamin) and i started to get very anxious and stressed, then i started to flush and i've just been depressed ever since.


5-HTP will help with the depression. 
L-Tyrosine will give you some motivation back.
DMAE will help with cognition.

All these will also help you sleep better. Try to take 5-HTP or DMAE before bed and see if it helps. It would be best to take them first thing in the morning as your body will gradually begin to balance itself. I would recommend Alpha GPC as a source of choline because it more readily crosses the blood brain barrier and I know TommyGunz takes two capsules, along with a single capsule of DMAE. This can be beneficial but I would not advise you to go out of your way to spend on supplements which perform the same thing. However, everyone is different and in order to see some improvements, you need to see how your body reacts and at what dosages. Don't over do it and just stick to the recommended daily dosage until you notice changes and though you won't be able to point to which supplement helped the most, they all will work in conjunction.

Look at the posts on Acetylcholine Boosters & 5-HTP L-Tyrosine Combinations. Due to your conditions, I know its difficult to perform daily tasks or begin to eat more healthy and a abundant of fruits and vegetables and whole grain products, I would still take the multivitamin. It still doesn't seem necessary as most of the nutrients depletes when you urinate.

If whenever you have anxiety or panic attacks, don't let it over take your life. Take these supplements as you wait. It usually takes 4-6 weeks to notice anything. Don't increase the dosage as you may think you have built a tolerance but continue taking it the same way.


----------



## Pure (Nov 4, 2010)

[quote name='Visual Dude' timestamp='1300205842' post='225207']
Funny, DMAE gives me anxiety. Coffee does nothing. Have always been able to drink a triple latte and then take a nap.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

interesting, yeah coffee generally doesn't have a negative effect with me. Mostly only positive. Even for anxiety. My anxiety is generally at its' worst when I'm either too tired or too damn low about the @#$%*cked up life. 
coffee brings those moments of hope in desperate times to help cope. Fortunately it's not everyday I need coffee or some strong tea and maybe just a shot of vodka, but other days for sure.


----------

